# What makes a flashlight tactical?



## MarkusFlash (Dec 16, 2017)

There are a number of features typical for tactical lights; I hope I got them right. Tactical is not always better for the regular customer yet some typical features of tactical lights are highly useful to almost any user of flashlights. My video could be helpful if you have to pick a light and want to go into some important details beyond raw light output:


----------



## XR6Toggie (Dec 16, 2017)

I disagree that strobe is important. I mentioned in another thread but if you are in the police or military and need to defend yourself in a physical confrontation then you are going to use something far more reliable than a flashing light. The only time I use strobe is in combination with a wand to direct traffic. Same with a crenellated bezel. If I used a crenellated bezel against someone and injured them I would be in a world of trouble as they are not issued and I am not trained in its use. 

Tactical to me is an overused word that is often put in front of other items like ‘knife’ or ‘pen’ to justify a price increase. I think of them as work lights and non work lights. 

A work light for me should have the following characteristics:
*
Durable
*
It should stand up to wear and tear. Type II vs type III anodising isn’t a big deal but it should be able to withstand drops and water to a degree. 
*
Simplicity

*Activation and mode select should be straightforward, whether that’s push for momentary/twist for constant, push on or off and twist for hi-lo or just push on or off and tap or hold for mode select. There should be a simple way to get the light on straight to high mode. Different brightness levels are ok but too many clicks to cycle all of them starts to interfere with the utility of the light. 

*Effective light

*It doesn’t have to be able to start fires but it should be decently bright and hold that level for a good period of time without too sharp a decrease. 
*
Easy to power
*
Rechargeable and primaries both have their place. I think the primary work light should be rechargeable and this should be via a cradle where you put the light in and don’t have to worry about it. Removing a battery to charge isn’t the end of the world but it’s better if you can whack the light in a charger in the car or office and not have to worry about it. 

*Easy to carry and access
*
The light should be easy to carry on a vest or belt. It also needs to easily deploy from its holder. I think open top holders are the best.


----------



## MarkusFlash (Dec 16, 2017)

XR6Toggie said:


> Rechargeable and primaries both have their place. I think the primary work light should be rechargeable and this should be via a cradle where you put the light in and don’t have to worry about it. Removing a battery to charge isn’t the end of the world but it’s better if you can whack the light in a charger in the car or office and not have to worry about it.



The charger should not be a open and unprotected USB-port. A magnetic charger will work or even a USB-port that is very well covered (i.e. Zanflare Z1). That is true for any light intended for hard use. Those rubber lids are a terrible weak spot. In any instance a second set of batteries or a spare 18650 needs to be available.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2017)

What makes a flashlight tactical? 
Well first look up the word "tactic". It's definition is focused around military type use. So many a light maker realizes that and place features they know will appease all of the arm chair GI-Joe's who watch war on their tv screen while wearing their 3C ball cap backwards. They tout their strobe featured will thwart off Godzilla himself and it's so bright you can cause a blind person to squint at 150 meters.... the sculpted bezel feature can stop a 375 pound drug crazed attacker with ease... and if you order in the next 10 minutes we'll include a 2nd one at no cost...

But tactical falls into a broad spectrum of goals, not just military. So do tactical flashlights. Duty would be more accurate. But tactical will do. But what "tactics" are used in a users duty? Search & Rescue folks use differing tactics than say, a foot patrolman. An EMS person uses differing tactics than a fireman. Hunters use tactics to bring home the prize or feed their family. In military a sniper uses different tactics than an urban room clearer. Regular citizens use a different tactic for finding the dog who ran off or lighting under the sink while fixing the garbage disposal. I could keep going here.

Point being the term tactical flashlight could be practically anything. But all should have a few common features. 

Grip. Easy to hold onto. Some tactics require quick deploy from a holster. Others require max grip in hurried situations with wet hands. Ideal is able to do both.

Activate. Ease of on off. Some tactics require constant light while others require a stealth approach. Ideal is one hand ability.

Output. The beam. Some require lighting of distance, others a broad light to illuminate a smaller area well. A conical beam can do well at both. 

Adjustment. Amount of light. Some need all the brightness a battery can muster for short periods. Others require extended run time. Still others need a lot less light or find certain color filters added provides an optimal output while performing a given tactic. A traffic wand, a red, blue, or green lens cover. 

Modes. Changing output. The simpler the better. Some lights give simple hi/lo. Some add a strobe. Others let you decide on a bunch of variety. Know your tactics and pick the best interface for your needs/purposes.

Fuel. Primary or rechargeable. The ideal here is both. But with numerous ways to refuel your light, again know your needs and pick the one that best serves. 

Refuel. Speed is key. This includes battery swap. The faster better. So if the point of battery removal has less threads precious time is saved in hurried scenarios. For hunters no biggy. For military it can save lives. 

Color. Gloss can matter too. For stealth dark and shine free is best. A dark black is easier to spot when dropped than natural HA. Really. Very few things in nature are dark black. So in low light a black body would stand out more. Some tactics require bright colors. An underground worker needs to find their light quickly. 

Durability. That holds true for nearly anything in life. Do we want to eat a durable steak? Probably not. Yet a light that can withstand dust, water, drops, battery swaps (thread wear matters), heat, cold etc etc is very important regardless of your tactics. 

I'm out of ideas here. But will say that the FirstLight "Torque" series are probably the closest thing to a true tactical flashlight made yet. Their shape and style are unorthodox yet with practice the three button system on top can be manipulated with your thumb like a video game controller. It holds fast like a pistol. Provides quick deploy belt/vest slider system. Has rapid change battery feature, uses primary or rechargeable, has a nice conical beam, colored LED option, multiple strobe options and is small enough to use David vs Goliath if need be.


----------



## MarkusFlash (Dec 16, 2017)

@bykfixer

Good point about different jobs requiring different tactics. However, I still would apply the term "tactical" more specific in areas that require _dealings with hostile elements_. The term "duty flashlight" on the other hand seems to be broad enough to encompass every possible professional use of flashlight. If you work in the arctic you will have different requirements from someone working in a hospital setting; on a oil rig you will need a explosion proof light, a diver needs diving lights, a miner needs maximum endurance and absolute reliability, CSI units good UV-lamps, a inspector might need excellent color rendition, search and rescue extremely powerful lights and so on - duty lights therefore come in all different shapes and often with requirements that totally differ from each other or even contradict each other. 

BTW I use my duty light mostly in a hospital setting. However, I found lights that lean heavy towards the "tactical" direction more useful than others. Over the course of many night shifts my light gets dropped frequently (rugged build), sometimes search and rescue around the facility is required (good throw & brightness), constant on/off operation is common (forward clicky, good ergonomics) and endurance is required as well (good thermal management). Therfore many tactical (style) lights fit my bill very well although I do not deal with hostile elements that would require the use of a flashlight as means of self-defense.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2017)

You sharpened my point to perfection Markus. 
Thank you!!

I have never had to punch a bobcat with my flashlight bezel or duck from flying bullets so no need for stealth 'tactics' but...
Tactical bred flashlights are what I use the most for "duty" purposes. Rugged reliability with a tactical beam tends to fill the need very often. 

I just feel the term tactical has become watered down so badly that folks these days believe the hype all too often and end up thinking things like the size of the USB cord define whether it is suitable for "tactical" use.

I think the term "duty" light more accurately describes the various platforms available. But to John Q Sofalurker the word "duty" invokes a sense of boredom versus the term "tactical"... so that word has become the catch-all word in a highly competitive (albeit flooded) market.


----------



## MarkusFlash (Dec 16, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> You sharpened my point to perfection Markus.
> Thank you!!
> 
> I just feel the term tactical has become watered down so badly that folks these days believe the hype all too often and end up thinking things like the size of the USB cord define whether it is suitable for "tactical" use.



That is why someone might detect a satirical subtone in my YouTube video, tactical toilet seat and so on ;-) And I do kind of loathe those pronounced "strike bezels"... But there are worse things out in the market, like flashlights with a taser or lights that are shaped like a club. Nothing tactical or practical about this stuff.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Dec 16, 2017)

So what likes encompass these characteristics. Only reason I won’t buy surefire is its primary only. 

I have a custom made convoy S2 + that puts out 1200 OTF lumens and is running very stable from a h17f driver with lucidv2 firmware. My “tactical” setting is 2 modes. Low and high with double tap to strobe. 

The driver is potted so that should increase durability a bit. Only thing is no charging from in the light which is not a priority for me. 

I like the Malkoff lights but they are too big for my needs.


----------



## Boris74 (Dec 16, 2017)

Tactical? What makes a light one? 

Use a light in conjunction with a tactic. When I was an 11B I used an energizer hard case L head 1AA 70~ lumen light. Still have it. Searching houses, buildings,them dark shadows in vehicles. Worked perfect for a couple tours mingling with the locals. It defines tactical flashlight. Also had a LED Lenser V2 for every tour mounted on my rifle and it still works. Both are the only tactical lights I own, but it think a solid 80% of the lights I’ve bought from them days had the word tactical used in some way on packaging. 

Todays tactics vary greatly but a tactic is to walk around the back of the house so I don’t spook vermin going out to end them so I guess my S1R is a “tactical” light.


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 16, 2017)

The Surefire G2 - and any other light with a similar model of operation - is pretty much the epitome of a tactical light in my book. Physically robust, puts out an intense spot of light, and is easy to use under duress. It's really in how the switch works - _it doesn't latch_. With the tailcap in the standard position, the switch can only operate in momentary mode - you need not worry about it going into continuous operation at an inopportune time. The switch operates with a coarse movement easily performed under stress. It takes an entirely different movement to engage continuous operation - a movement that cannot be done accidentally when using momentary operation.

It's entirely possible for a markedly more sophisticated flashlight to produce this sort of simplicity, but most flashlights marketed as "tactical" so rarely do. Often as not they use the same single-switch UI that their not-marketed-as-tactical counterparts use with 16 brightness levels, strobe, SOS, beacon, double/triple clicks, short/long clicks, etc. Some of these issues can be handled with programming, but many cannot.


----------



## TurkishCoffee (Dec 16, 2017)

Nothing makes a flashlight "tactical", it's a marketing word. I roll my eyes every time I hear it.


----------



## xxo (Dec 16, 2017)

Depends on how you define tactical, for me tactical would relate to the use or potential use of various levels of force, up to and including physical deadly force to resolve a conflict or potential conflict (ie actual military, law enforcement, security, self defense use) for some it seems tactical is just something that looks kewl, is used by Navy SEALs, as seen on TV!


Personally, I want a tactical light to have:

- Dead simple momentary operation.

- No modes unless well "hidden" and do not get in the way of simple momentary operation.

- No strobe, SOS, moon modes or other stupid stuff. IMHO strobe is especially dangerous since it disorients the stober as much as the strobie and can lead to tragedy if you fail to notice someone going for a weapon while you are strobbing them or if the strobe causes you to imagine a weapon that was not there. 

- Extreme reliability/ durability - needs to work every single time without being coddled. 

- Good secure grip/ergonomics so that it can be used quickly under extreme stress.

- No sharp "crenelated bevels" or other spikey nonsense to catch on clothing or hang up on a draw.

- Something that dose not look like a Klingon war club or other fantasy weapons - a flashlight should not be weaponized (or at the very least should not look like it is). For the most part, a flashlight is not a weapon, though it may be used in conjunction with one......flashlights should look like flashlights and be used as such. As XR6Toggie pointed out you could get in a lot of trouble using a flashlight as a weapon if you are in law enforcement and as a civilian you could get in trouble as well if your flashlight looks more like a weapon than a lighting tool should you use it as such as a last resort when a proper weapon that you have been trained on was not available. Also a mean looking flashlight might be a No Go for travel when a more innocuous looking light is no problem.

- Should not be run on Li Ion (particularly protected cells or multiple Li Ion cells) in favor of CR123s. CR123's or Energizer Ultimate Lithium primaries are the most reliable and can stand up to the largest temperature extremes. If you really NEED to go rechargeable, go with lights specifically designed to use the rechargeable batteries/battery pack that you are using along with the specified charger, these are not the kind of things you should cheap out on or depend on anything that is even a little bit sketchy.

- A good secure holster or clip to carry it that allows quick deployment.


----------



## MarkusFlash (Dec 16, 2017)

xxo said:


> - Should not be run on Li Ion (particularly protected cells or multiple Li Ion cells) in favor of CR123s. CR123's or Energizer Ultimate Lithium primaries are the most reliable and can stand up to the largest temperature extremes. If you really NEED to go rechargeable, go with lights specifically designed to use the rechargeable batteries/battery pack that you are using along with the specified charger, these are not the kind of things you should cheap out on or depend on anything that is even a little bit sketchy.



The Energizer Lithium AA's are indeed almost a game changer: With those cells AA-powered lights can be considered for very hard use, long term storage and extreme temperatures. A good 18650 still delivers more punch for the weight and especially the unprotected versions are cheap. The Panasonic 18650B comes with 3400 mAh and now they go up to 3600mAh. Most lights that take 2x CR123A also take a 18650cell which makes everything even better. But I do love those Energizer Lithium AAs, they always go in my emergency/backup lights.


----------



## blueridgeman (Dec 16, 2017)

idleprocess said:


> The Surefire G2 - and any other light with a similar model of operation - is pretty much the epitome of a tactical light in my book. Physically robust, puts out an intense spot of light, and is easy to use under duress. It's really in how the switch works - _it doesn't latch_. With the tailcap in the standard position, the switch can only operate in momentary mode - you need not worry about it going into continuous operation at an inopportune time. The switch operates with a coarse movement easily performed under stress. It takes an entirely different movement to engage continuous operation - a movement that cannot be done accidentally when using momentary operation.
> 
> It's entirely possible for a markedly more sophisticated flashlight to produce this sort of simplicity, but most flashlights marketed as "tactical" so rarely do. Often as not they use the same single-switch UI that their not-marketed-as-tactical counterparts use with 16 brightness levels, strobe, SOS, beacon, double/triple clicks, short/long clicks, etc. Some of these issues can be handled with programming, but many cannot.




I have a hi-vis yellow G2 with a Malkoff M61, that is indeed a tactical light - it is small, it is simple and I keep in in the center console of my vehicle, right beside my Glock 43.


----------



## richbuff (Dec 16, 2017)

"What makes a flashlight tactical?"

When the Marketing Department decides to market the product to law enforcement. 

When the Marketing Department decides to market the product to people who want a product that is marketed to law enforcement.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 16, 2017)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-the-meaning-of-quot-Tactical-LED-Light-quot


----------



## bubbatime (Dec 16, 2017)

What makes a flashlight tactical? If it is of the proper design to be used in a law enforcement, military, home defense, or personal protection scenario. If you are Joe Videogame Dude and don't know the first thing about "tactics" and couldn't fight your way out of a wet paper bag, then you probably have no desire or need for a true tactical light.

I'm ex LEO now. When I started patrol, I was issued an incandescent Magcharger. I thought it was huge and useless, and left it in my car never to be touched. I carried a single incan stinger on my belt, and thought I was hot stuff. Until I dropped it in a scuffle, the bulb blew, and I was now fighting an armed suspect, in almost pitch black, with no working flashlight. It was an eye opening experience.

After that, I added an LED light (Surefire I think) AND carried the Magcharger,for three total lights. I carried two lights during the day,and three lights at night for the rest of my career. 

If I was in the game again, I would have at least the following:
1)Full size magcharger or similar style LED light. Perfect for tucking under your arm when taking notes,writing tickets.
2) Two cell Malkoff or Elzetta
3) A moonlight, less than a lumen,navigation light. Needed MANY times while trying to stealthily navigate, and I never had one unfortunately. 
4) rechargeable Stinger LED or similar
5) something with strobe. Not really to disorient drunk idiots, but to signal drivers in dark conditions (perhaps at a crash sight) or to flag down the ambulance or helicopter to my location.

To me, a tactical light is uber reliable. That means many Chinese lights are out of the running. A light needed in a dire situation, and you like only have that one single light on you and it needs to work. Or perhaps I should take my own advice, two is one and one is none.


----------



## Boris74 (Dec 17, 2017)

I’ve always liked one tactic in particular. Moonlight use to not wake up the wife or others in the house when everyone is sound asleep. That would make my CMG Infinity Ultra 2 lumen LED Light my longest owned tactical light, been almost 20 years of tactical use so far. I use it less these days as my small Olights do less than a lumen increasing their tactical use of light even more. 

Any tactic you use with a light makes that light tactical. Anything else and you been had by the sneaky marketing types who separated you from your money. 

A recent tactic I took advantage of was buying a light that glows in the dark centraly located in the house. That sucker is very visible, you’ll find it in complete darkness when you need it. By far I think it’s the best tactic I’ve used with a flashlight in a long time.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2017)

Lou Minescence said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-the-meaning-of-quot-Tactical-LED-Light-quot



My favorite post in that one was #28. 

To me a "true" tactical flashlight can have several features or none. It really depends on the tactics used by the particular user. SWAT dudes flying through a window after tossing in percusion grenades will get more from one kind of light than the lone police officer who is stalking a perp in a dark enviornment. 
And I agree with Officer Bubbatime, that strobe is very handy for an attention getter or signaler. I suppose that could be more correctly called "flashing feature". But it seems we're stuck with the word 'strobe' for that feature... even by the true tactical light making companies like the big E, mr. Malkoff, Streamlight etc. 

One trend I like see-ing lately is the use of higher output low settings and the ability to start on that one (if we choose it). Plenty of general use lighting with fuel savings in mind. Bascially an LED light that at startup puts out what used to be max output 10 years ago. 

I'll mention an unusual need for a tactical light by a fellow who came to me looking for one. He owns a pecan grove. He has some 500 pecan trees (and swears if you don't pronounce it "puh-con" you're wrong). Well at about $5.00 a pound those things are lucrative to modern rustlers. He wanted a small light (vs typical D Mag) with a wide beam that reaches out very well and provides a bit of self defense ability combined with a stealth ability. He's not your average Joe Sofalurker, but an experienced combat Vet with several black belts in the martial arts. He wanted to replace his incan 6 volt light. I showed him some web sites as to what was available in early 2016. 

He was an instructor at a bridge inspector class. At outset the instructors asked attendees to say a few words about themselves. I said "I'm a flashaholic". He said "see me after class today". 

Anyway that was January. He reached out to me in April and enquired about a light I am very fond of and I made sure he got one. He picked it for the max grip and sharp bezel to coincide with the conical beam. I've reccomended Stingers to some, G2x Pro's to some, Maglites, Elzettas, and so on based on their particular needs as police officers, border patrol agents, low light trainers, retired officers, rescue folks and a couple of firemen. Being there are many tactical duties it's best to understand which type of duty would benefit from the huge variety of options available these days. I'm personally invested in a brand but if that one doesn't check the boxes for an enquiry I reccomend the one that does. 

If they say "no Chinese light for me" I remind them that some of the best tactical items are being manufactured overseas in world class facilities, not due to corparate greed but in order to bring the best item possible at a budget friendly price. Many times those in harms way have low paying salaries. They deserve to have quality gear as well. Often times they cannot obtain those US made items simply because of price. I make sure _those_ are the ones who don't end up with all those 'tacticool' items that may fail when it's life or death.


----------



## seery (Dec 17, 2017)

MarkusFlash said:


> What makes a flashlight tacticool?



The same thing that makes everything else tacticool...marketing.


----------



## MarkusFlash (Dec 18, 2017)

seery said:


> The same thing that makes everything else tacticool...marketing.



 I never said "tacticool" because the term pretty much implies the answer: marketing! I think my video and many contributers here came up with good points relating to true tactical lights.


----------



## seery (Dec 18, 2017)

MarkusFlash said:


> I never said "tacticool" because the term pretty much implies the answer: marketing! I think my video and many contributers here came up with good points relating to true tactical lights.



Absolutely. 

I was just having a little fun. :naughty:


----------



## MarkusFlash (Dec 19, 2017)

@ seery

Tactical lights are too serious of a topic to make fun :naughty:


----------



## Sambob (Dec 20, 2017)

TurkishCoffee said:


> Nothing makes a flashlight "tactical", it's a marketing word. I roll my eyes every time I hear it.



EXACTLY...I'm glad I'm not the only one thinks this.


----------



## matt4350 (Jan 1, 2018)

Saw "tactical lip protectant" for sale on Amazon, goes for more than 5 times the price of the non-tactical lip balm in the shops. They couldn't ask _that_ price if it wasn't tactical!


----------



## eh4 (Jan 1, 2018)

Marketing buzzwords aside, it would be a tool that works really well, every time, the same way, as simply and ergonomically as possible, operable by muscle memory when fine motor control has been lost to stress and the user is completely preoccupied by the problem at hand, with no free time or brain power to mess with gadgets. 

This is why, as fantastic and versatile as Zebralights are, they're about as "tactical" as a Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Jan 3, 2018)

I finally got my hands on a Streamlight Stinger DS HL. Great light for police work. It doesn't have lots of different modes, a strike bezel or multiple different types of strobe. It puts out 800 lumens and always comes on in high mode. Mode selection is by holding down the switch to go to 400 lumen medium or 200 low. Strobe can be activated with a double click but the only thing I use it for is directing traffic in combination with the red traffic wand. It's slightly longer than most 'tactical' lights so I can tuck it under my arm if I need both hands free.

I'd still rather a triple click to activate strobe (or the option to remove it entirely) because it sucks when you're trying to do something and strobe suddenly comes on unexpectedly and blinds you and your colleagues. This is one of my main complaints with the Tactical Impulse LE-1 I was previously using. The soft tap to change modes made it extremely easy to activate an unwanted strobe mode.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 3, 2018)

As said it's more a marketing term to make the consumer fantasize they are...cooler or somehow more special...if the buy their light. Military and police departments generally leave it up to employees to decide what they want to carry. Military missions are more likely to to use nite vision goggles and small dim lights, so as to go unnoticed.

Beyond that for the average consumer it might mean a tail switch with direct to turbo feature. Quickly spot that snake in the grass, or that cat who keeps knocking the garbage can over making a mess.

For many a tail standing ability is more needed/desirable than playing Quick Draw Mcgraw. I tend to think it's more younger people who get drawn into the term "tactical". Older folks just want dependability, runtime and bright. For example I find 12 lumens works well as a tail standing nite light, while the young crowd complains that 1/2 lumen is to bright :duh2:


----------



## xxo (Jan 3, 2018)

XR6Toggie said:


> I finally got my hands on a Streamlight Stinger DS HL. Great light for police work. It doesn't have lots of different modes, a strike bezel or multiple different types of strobe. It puts out 800 lumens and always comes on in high mode. Mode selection is by holding down the switch to go to 400 lumen medium or 200 low. Strobe can be activated with a double click but the only thing I use it for is directing traffic in combination with the red traffic wand. It's slightly longer than most 'tactical' lights so I can tuck it under my arm if I need both hands free.
> 
> I'd still rather a triple click to activate strobe (or the option to remove it entirely) because it sucks when you're trying to do something and strobe suddenly comes on unexpectedly and blinds you and your colleagues. This is one of my main complaints with the Tactical Impulse LE-1 I was previously using. The soft tap to change modes made it extremely easy to activate an unwanted strobe mode.




I wish Streamlight would add the 10 tap system to the Stinger line (like they did with the Ultra Stinger), that way you can get rid of strobe.


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Jan 4, 2018)

What makes a flashlight "tactical" ? It's black. Oh, and it's got to be made of "aircraft grade aluminum" and have "Mil Spec anodizing". Plus it's got to have a cool name like "LightSabre Deatheater 9000 Double Plus Gluten-Free". Lacking any kind of ANSI standard, it's a content-free term.


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 5, 2018)

It's just a sales tactic no pun intended..
I literally have a black tactical rock sitting on my work bench. It's black so it won't be easily seen at night and it's smooth for high speed low drag for when you have to employ a tactical rock throw. It's got a glass breaker also, well I mean the whole thing is a glass breaker because it's tactical obviously. Only thing is that it doesn't have a bottle opener because it's so smooth and I feel that pretty much everything that surrounds me is a bottle opener.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 5, 2018)

R.W.D. said:


> Only thing is that it doesn't have a bottle opener because it's so smooth and I feel that pretty much everything that surrounds me is a bottle opener.



-lol, isn't everything though? That's the truth; have lever, will open bottle.


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 5, 2018)

Haha yea I honestly don't think I own a "proper" bottle opener because I use literally everything I can grab.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2018)

xxo said:


> I wish Streamlight would add the 10 tap system to the Stinger line (like they did with the Ultra Stinger), that way you can get rid of strobe.



The strobe feature is out of the way on my Stinger. You have to click it twice on purpose to get it to strobe and it's available no matter what setting you are on. 
I don't dig on lights with strobe for the most part, but I find the Stinger method prevents an accidental activation. I have the older 350 lumen version so they may have changed things.
But my "older" Strion and Stinger both use a 'hold to adjust' interface and two clicks (not half presses) for a strobe. If I actually _ever really need_ the strobe feature it's there, off to the side as it were. The 2014 Strion was an awesome backup to the 2014 Stinger using identical interfaces and very similar beams. 
I like the ten tap feature for many-a Streamlight, but in my view at least believe the Stinger setup is ideal for police use. If I recall correct they ten tap'd the newer Strion.


----------



## xxo (Jan 6, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The strobe feature is out of the way on my Stinger. You have to click it twice on purpose to get it to strobe and it's available no matter what setting you are on.
> I don't dig on lights with strobe for the most part, but I find the Stinger method prevents an accidental activation. I have the older 350 lumen version so they may have changed things.
> But my "older" Strion and Stinger both use a 'hold to adjust' interface and two clicks (not half presses) for a strobe. If I actually _ever really need_ the strobe feature it's there, off to the side as it were. The 2014 Strion was an awesome backup to the 2014 Stinger using identical interfaces and very similar beams.
> I like the ten tap feature for many-a Streamlight, but in my view at least believe the Stinger setup is ideal for police use. If I recall correct they ten tap'd the newer Strion.




I have little need for strobe or ramping modes on primary duty light, would much prefer a simple momentary and constant on function, which is why I like the high only ten tap option, but that's just me.


----------



## Slumber (Jan 6, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> If I recall correct they ten tap'd the newer Strion.



Yes they did. I picked up two Strion DS’s recently and the option to remove strobe via Ten Tap is now included on the DS models at least. I agree with you that its out of the way and not easily/negligently activated, but you can eliminate it if you wish.


----------



## harro (Jan 6, 2018)

Its been said by everyone already, but, ' a bit of this, and a bit of that ', not a smorgasboard of everything.
Everyone else has touched on virtually all aspects and made excellent arguments for their requirements, and my
requirements would be similar. A nice unobtrusive low, and a decent max when required ( just me, but I dislike
'turbo' re a light's output.... ).


----------



## XR6Toggie (Jan 6, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The strobe feature is out of the way on my Stinger. You have to click it twice on purpose to get it to strobe and it's available no matter what setting you are on.
> I don't dig on lights with strobe for the most part, but I find the Stinger method prevents an accidental activation. I have the older 350 lumen version so they may have changed things.
> But my "older" Strion and Stinger both use a 'hold to adjust' interface and two clicks (not half presses) for a strobe. If I actually _ever really need_ the strobe feature it's there, off to the side as it were. The 2014 Strion was an awesome backup to the 2014 Stinger using identical interfaces and very similar beams.
> I like the ten tap feature for many-a Streamlight, but in my view at least believe the Stinger setup is ideal for police use. If I recall correct they ten tap'd the newer Strion.



I have the latest 800 lumen model Stinger and it’s the same UI. Always turns on in high, hold switch in to cycle modes, double tap for strobe. Occasionally I accidentally double tap but it’s easily fixed by tuening off then back on again. It’s one of the best lights for police work I’ve ever used. It’s not using the latest tech in some ways and there aren’t many bells and whistles but it’s solid, simple and reliable. It also doesn’t look like a weapon ready to cut someone open with a crenellated bezel.


----------



## xxo (Jan 7, 2018)

I think I like Mag's function set 3 (also used on the plain Mag Tac) - 1 click for momentary, 2 quick clicks for constant on, 3 clicks for low (good for checking IDs and the like).


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2018)

MagTac rocks. A very under rated light. 

I regret to say I don't own one (yet).

I'll try the momentary available interface on my 3 cell ML50 soon.


----------



## MarkusFlash (Jan 10, 2018)

Today I reviewed a light that is a bestseller and often advertised as "tactical" (sometimes called Tac Light):



There is almost nothing tactical about the light


----------



## XR6Toggie (Jan 12, 2018)

I’ve been having a look at what my colleagues are carrying over the last few weeks. We are issued the Led Lenser F1 which is mandatory to carry on our belts and our vehicles all carry 2 x Topgun MKV (250 max lumens) flashlights with charging mounts. The most common lights I’ve seen where people use their own are as follows:

1. LED 3 or 4D Maglites
2. Led Lenser P7s
3. Fenix (TK11/12 maybe?)
4. Wolf Eyes Sniper or Pro Police

I see the occasional Olight or SureFire but Maglites and Led Lensers would easily be the most common. They are popular because CR123, AA, AAA and D alkalines are freely provided by our organisation. They are also the most well known brand names for torches among non-flashaholics in Australia. 

A lot of my colleagues are interested in how bright and capable my Hound Dog, Elzetta Charlie and Stinger are when I use them at work but dig their heels in and insist on using the less capable lights we are provided with because they are free. Nobody cares about crenellated bezels (our ASP batons and OC spray are far more useful) and Maglites are still popular because nearly everyone still has a Maglite ring attached to their belt. Maglites also have a ‘presence’ about them that other lights dont have. A crook wont notice if you’re holding a handheld tactical light but they will definitely notice a 4D Maglite, whether it’s resting on your shoulder as you shine light into a car or dangling from your equipment belt. The Led Lenser F1 is popular because it is small but still bright. 

‘Tactical’ lights don’t really impress most police offiers I know. They just want decent, good value lights that are hard to break and take cheap batteries.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 13, 2018)

XR6Toggie said:


> 'Tactical’ lights don’t really impress most police offiers I know. They just want decent, good value lights that are hard to break and take cheap batteries.



Interesting and welcome observations. I'm not a police officer, but I always look to see what lights they carry. I don't care what firearms or other weapons they are toting, but I always notice the lights. Police in my area are issued Streamlights. I've seen a few guys carrying Coast brand flashlights. Not that I spend a lot of time with cops, but I've never seen one carry a Surefire or other flashaholic brand that they'd have to buy.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Interesting and welcome observations. I'm not a police officer, but I always look to see what lights they carry. I don't care what firearms or other weapons they are toting, but I always notice the lights. Police in my area are issued Streamlights. I've seen a few guys carrying Coast brand flashlights. Not that I spend a lot of time with cops, but I've never seen one carry a Surefire or other flashaholic brand that they'd have to buy.



Getting your hands on a SureFire in Australia is a big investment due to shipping and exchange rates. A lot of people just can’t wrap their heads around the idea that a flashlight is a tool and like other tools there are differences between budget and premium brands. I also know people that can’t believe I wear Oakley sunglasses and they feel better buying $20 sunglasses that they won’t miss if they break them or lose them. My current pair of Oakleys are still going strong after nearly four years. 

From talking to US police officers on social media it seems that Streamlight and Pelican lights are the most commonly issued. SureFire are sometimes issued but popular to purchase as not all departments issue a light. 

I think the best setup is a mid sized rechargeable light like a Hound Dog, R1 Lawman or Stinger for the main light. This gives a nice throw, useable spill and works well for car stops or general outdoor work. This should be backed up by a second, smaller light that has more flood for close up work or building interiors. I currently use an Elzetta Charlie as my backup. Even with a standard lens as opposed to the flood lens the AVS head has a really nice beam that works well indoors and a twist of the tail cap to low mode makes it useful for a bunch of other stuff. 

These are the tactics that matter to me when I think of a tactical light: how well the light works for the tasks I have to perform.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 13, 2018)

Well put, especially the part about the difference between budget and premium brands. If I were to spend a night shift outside, in any profession, I'd take my Hound Dog XML with my Elzetta Bravo for back up, along with spare cells for both.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2018)

Tonight I was in a box store with a bullseye for their logo.
They have an Atomic Tactical Lantern on the As Seen TV aisle.

Yup... a tactical lantern. $14.99


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 13, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Tonight I was in a box store with a bullseye for their logo.
> They have an Atomic Tactical Lantern on the As Seen TV aisle.
> 
> Yup... a tactical lantern. $14.99



It's fir trakken yer enemies in thick fog and mist ahn th' boggy moorlands


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 13, 2018)

XR6Toggie said:


> ‘Tactical’ lights don’t really impress most police offiers I know. They just want decent, good value lights that are hard to break and take cheap batteries.



Not a police officer myself, but based on what I've read on the subject, you seem to be describing *duty lights* more than *tactical lights*.

The way I see it, the duty light is used for all the routine work that's probably >95% of uses. Traffic stops, accident investigations, surveying a scene, terse-but-not-violent interactions with suspects, vehicle searches, investigation, etc. Needs to run for hours at a time, but not necessarily at high intensity. Needs to be handy, but need not be an ergonomic wonder.

The tactical light could do a lot of the duty light functions, but that's not how it seems to be popularly imagined. Instead it's seen as something drawn for the purpose of a gunfight, SWAT deployment, searching for an armed suspect, or any _high speed low drag_ imagery that can be made to stick. High intensity, short runtime, compatibility with picatinny rail or 1" mounting rings, momentary operation as primary mode, tailswitch, and expensive to operate seem to be their hallmarks.

There is surely a place for both in police work, but I suspect the latter's is a bit over-emphasized.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Jan 14, 2018)

idleprocess said:


> Not a police officer myself, but based on what I've read on the subject, you seem to be describing *duty lights* more than *tactical lights*.
> 
> The way I see it, the duty light is used for all the routine work that's probably >95% of uses. Traffic stops, accident investigations, surveying a scene, terse-but-not-violent interactions with suspects, vehicle searches, investigation, etc. Needs to run for hours at a time, but not necessarily at high intensity. Needs to be handy, but need not be an ergonomic wonder.
> 
> ...



I think you're on the money that a tactical light would better describe a light that would be used in conjunction with a firearm. We have mounted lights on our firearms which makes a light primarily designed for use with a firearm redundant but I can see the application if someone doesn't have a mounted light. A light being used in this scenario should not have multiple different modes and strobes that require complex clicking procedures which are common on many lights marketed as 'tactical lights'. Our weapon lights only have three modes: on, off and momentary on.

I understand the appeal of 'tactical lights'; I have one myself. The ability to choose multiple different light outputs for work around the house or walking the dog combined with the flexibility of tail stand and a pocket clip is great. These are not things I look for in a duty light though.


----------



## b29driver (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm thinking a pistol grip and detachable battery magazine


----------



## Narcco (Apr 12, 2018)

The only thing that makes Flashlight tactical is the method in which it is used. Anything on a light or package is just a selling point similar to advertisement.


----------

